# Do i need to wash plants before putting them in tank.



## GaFishman1181 (Apr 16, 2009)

i know that sounds like an odd quesition but do i need to wash the plants before i put them in the tank? also when i went to my lfs to look at thier plants there were little snails all over the plants. (i dont want snails) also will their be snails on the plants i ordered through the mail?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I would wash anything before putting it in my tank.

Depending on where you ordered them from, yes, there could be snails on mail order plants. It's an inevitability.


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

Some people say they just rub all the leaves and stems to check for pests. I disinfect my plants.

http://www.aquajake.com/blog/planti...planting/disinfecting-plants-before-or-after/


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

snails are the least of your worries. You will eventually get them in a planted tank, and they are good. If you feed properly, you have a healthy population that will 'aerate' your substrate. 

However, you should wash plants, and even quarantine them like a fish if possible. Plants can carry fish diseases like ich home from the plant store.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I use 100% solution of H202 dip for algae infested plants. 10 seconds should be fine for most plants. You'll get snails regardless of where you get your plants. What's a house without cockroaches? :hihi: Just gotta cull them or keep 1-2 snail eating fish.


----------



## GaFishman1181 (Apr 16, 2009)

are there many tropical fish that eat snails?

also has anyone ever tried the plants in a tube from petsmart? they have some pretty decent choices just wondering if any of them are good?


----------



## airborne_r6 (May 2, 2008)

GaFishman1181 said:


> are there many tropical fish that eat snails?
> 
> also has anyone ever tried the plants in a tube from petsmart? they have some pretty decent choices just wondering if any of them are good?


The plants in tubes are not aquatic plants. They are for the above water portion of things like paludariums. My local petsmart also has one tank with some true aquatic plants. 

I disinfect all my plants in a mild Potassium Permanganate dip and then rinse them well before putting them in the tank.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

> are there many tropical fish that eat snails?
> 
> also has anyone ever tried the plants in a tube from petsmart? they have some pretty decent choices just wondering if any of them are good?


Clown loaches eat snails, though they get pretty big.

Yeah, as airborne said, the plants in the tubes at Petsmart are not "true aquatic" plants. Though they are advertised as aquatic plants, i believe some are actually house plants.
The best place to get plants IMO is the swap n' shop section of this forum, lots of great deals! You can get a lot of plants for a little bit of money usually.


----------



## Fishytales12345 (Apr 12, 2008)

GaFishman1181 said:


> are there many tropical fish that eat snails?
> 
> also has anyone ever tried the plants in a tube from petsmart? they have some pretty decent choices just wondering if any of them are good?


We had Yoyo loaches (2) for a couple of years before moving. All live exposed snails were eliminated and all the snails that were helping my substrate were still there as you could see tiny areas of the substrate move every so often. My wife does not get too involved with the tanks but she used to watch the two yoyo's play for long periods of time.


----------



## GaFishman1181 (Apr 16, 2009)

have any snail eating recommedations for a 36" 30 gallon tank? i would like something that could live in the tank for their lifetime.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

as several people already pointed out, you shouldn't worry too much about snails. they are usually a useful part of the aquarium ecosystem and if they become too abundant you can find a fish that will will prey on them. i've never had a serious, persistant snail problem, but i have heard of really good results with loaches and dwarf puffers.

however, you certainly can import fish diseases, which could be a serious problem, and algae with live plants. 

i use a two-step process with live plants--first rinsing in a H2O2 bath, then isolating to a quarantine tank for at least a couple of weeks. i use a copper-based parasite killer in the quarantine tank while the new plants are in there.


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

GaFishman1181 said:


> have any snail eating recommedations for a 36" 30 gallon tank? i would like something that could live in the tank for their lifetime.


I think that using fish to battle algae or snails is a losing battle. There are a number of smaller loaches, but from a bio-load perspective, I think loach people are going to tell you that you should have 5 to 7 loaches at ~3", which would be text book limit of your tank. Puffers are best in species tanks.

I think the best way to go would be to not overfeed, and use the lettuce method to scoop them out if it turns out to be a problem. 

JMHO.


----------



## GaFishman1181 (Apr 16, 2009)

yeah you all are right. I also think i am worried about something way before it is time. I just set my tank up and i have placed an order to get plants delivered first thing next week. 

do i wash my plants with hydrogen proxide that i get from the pharmacy or grocery or is their some special type for aquatic plants? 

that is a great idea about the lettuce though with the snails. 

one more question. does anyone know if Bristlenose plecs will eat plants?


----------



## redfalconf35 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hydrogen peroxide is hydrogen peroxide, so the grocery type should be good.

Many people here have Bristlenoses, and they still have plants. From what i have heard (no personal experience, FWIW), they don't really chomp on the plants as much as just knock them out of the substrate by being clumsy and reckless.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

redfalconf35 said:


> they don't really chomp on the plants as much as just knock them out of the substrate by being clumsy and reckless.


They're def not clumsy fish, but everything else redfalcon said is true and I keep 2 so I can attest to that. They love to knaw on driftwood and are not really effective algae eaters, since they are omnivorous. They love going after my tubifex worm cubes I stick on the glass for my other fish. Beautiful fish none the less.


----------



## redfalconf35 (Feb 24, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> They're def not clumsy fish, but everything else redfalcon said is true and I keep 2 so I can attest to that. They love to knaw on driftwood and are not really effective algae eaters, since they are omnivorous. They love going after my tubifex worm cubes I stick on the glass for my other fish. Beautiful fish none the less.



Oops, i forgot that the joking smile i had on my face when i wrote that doesn't translate well over the intarwebz.:icon_roll They're actually very graceful fish, but they look like a squirming little kid when they're swimming around sometimes.:icon_smil


----------

